# Microsoft auto update feature for revoking fraudulent certs added



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Digital certificates are issued by software vendors as a mechanism to validate the authenticity of the software. The update is in response to the Flame malware toolkit, which used fraudulent Microsoft certificates to spoof the Windows Update mechanism on Windows systems. Researchers have been dissecting Flame and its various components since it was detected on Windows systems in Iran and other countries in the Middle East and North Africa. The latest analysis ties the malware toolkit to the authors of Stuxnet, believed to have been part of a joint U.S.-Israeli operation.

More


----------

